# Pot stickers/Dim sum ISO good food



## blissful (Apr 13, 2008)

Pot stickers and Dim sum. 
1.Are these from the same ethnic traditions? 
2.Are they the same on the inside or different? 
3.Are the dipping sauces the same or different?
4.I understand that the steaming of the dim sum is quite different from the technique of frying, steaming and frying of the pot stickers, can you give me any advice about technique?
5.I have ground chicken and ground pork, cabbage, green and yellow onion, ginger, wonton wrappers, large selection of herbs/spices and condiments. I want to cook something tonight. Where do I begin? 
TIA ~Blissful


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 13, 2008)

You might want to read this on Dim sum and this on Jiaozi (potstickers if they are fried) to get an understanding of what they are and what they contain. 

You might find these resources of help for recipes:

Jiaozi recipes
Potsticker recipes
Dim sum recipes

Maybe Kaixin (Xiaosui) will see this thread and can give some authentic home recipes.


----------



## blissful (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you Michael for all the resources. I read them this morning and I see I have a lot to learn.
I wanted to make some dim sum tonight, so I did. I used 1 lb ground pork, 1/2 lb shredded cabbage, 4 green onions chopped, 1 square inch of ginger, 4 cloves of garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce. I mixed it together with my hands. I put a tablespoon of the mixture in a wonton wrapper and sealed it, like a purse, some like other bizarre shapes, I'm just learning, and then they went into a steamer. After they were cooked and the wonton wrapper cooked, they stuck for the most part to the bamboo steamer bottom. Some looked better than others. They tasted good, but they were not identical and presentation was poor. I had two dipping sauces, one of garlic, ginger, sesame oil, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce and oil. One of oyster sauce and rice wine vinegar. Both of them turned out well.
What can I do to improve presentation? Should I have oiled the bamboo steamer before trying to steam them? Are the wonton wrappers a mistake, should I make my own dim sum wrappers? 
Thank you in advance, ~Blissful


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2008)

It's been so long since I've cooked dim sum - but can you put lettuce leaves down first?


----------



## Gossie (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone correct me if they think I am wrong, but I always thought that DIM SUM has the same meaning as TAPAs .. basically meaning *little snacks* and that POTSTICKERS are a subset of DIM SUM.   In other words, there are more things under DIM SUM, such chicken feet in bean sauce or custard tarts or siu mai or hargow, etc etc etc. 

Here is an URL (blog really), I just love to look at the pictures they take.      This group of people every so often try out new DIM SUM places.   I sure would love to be part of their group.   I'd take the pictures just as long as they feed me.  hehe  Anyway, here's the URL:  dim sum times


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2008)

You are right - however, her steamed dim sum - sum o' dim are stickin'   Sorry, I'll be good.

Whether something is steamed or fried or even a pastry - these little bites are called dim sum.  Dim sum is the bigger picture, just like tapas is the bigger picture.  Pot stickers ARE dim sum, steamed dumplings ARE dim sum, along with sweet treats.

GREAT point to bring up Gossie!!  It's funny how those steamed little "purses" is the food that is associated with dim sum.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2008)

Is this what you guys are talking about?

These are known as siu mai or shumai or shu mai and are a popular item for dim sum menus.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2008)

The ones with the wrappers all the way up so it encloses the filling and are squeezed together to create a little purse is the picture in my mind.  But yes, those too.  

I love shu mai!!!


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 15, 2008)

nothing beats a bright white, steamed BBQ pork bun......


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's some easy pot stickers.


----------



## plumies (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's my recipe for jiaozi, which can be used for pot stickers.  The meat filling can be a combination of whatever you like, chicken, shrimp, chives, etc.  The only thing is to make sure there's at least a bit of fat content in a meat filling or else you'll run the risk of a very dry (and probably not so good) dumpling.

As far as dipping sauce, that can be pretty much whatever you like.  Since my grandparents were from northern China, they tend to like soy and vinegar based dipping sauce, lots of garlic and just a bit of heat.  I often get yellow mustard and garlic chili paste along with the soy at dim sum restaurants here in CA.


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 15, 2008)

This sounds AMAZING.  I was going to do Potstickers and dumplings and things for a dinner party this weekend, and planned on using my normal recipe.  But I think I'll use this instead! I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## blissful (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you ALL for the suggestions and idea and recipes. 

I'll try lettuce leaves or cabbage leaves to line the bamboo steamer to see if that works better.
Ours were made with wonton wrappers but all gathered up toward the top, scrunched together toward the tips. We got better at making them both look nice and more uniform as we approached the end of the second batch. My son (17) loved them.
At 4 am I woke up, and there were two little dumplings calling me from the fridge, and the sauce was even better after sitting a while. (the ginger garlic one)mmmmmm ~Blissful


----------



## Gossie (Apr 15, 2008)

Potstickers are a half-moon shape and are either steamed or fried.  On a chinese take-out menu, they are usually referred to as DUMPLINGS, then you have the choice of either steamed or fried, usually about $4.95 for six.


----------



## blissful (Apr 20, 2008)

I think what I made would  be called shumai but I don't have enough experience with even eating them to know for sure. The names of the types of diim sum, are very unfamiliar to me.

The extra filling I had made, I cooked it, added green onions (more), more ginger and garlic, diced celery and carrot, then scrambled a few eggs and added it to rice. Seasoned it with some soy, and it was a wonderful lunch of pork fried rice. ~Bliss


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 27, 2008)

_       Jeekinz, that's almost my exact recipe, the photo too. But ANDY, I'm going to work at making mine look that those. They are BEAUTIFUL._
_     I make a dipping sauce of:_
_     1/4 cup Soy Sauce_
_     2 Tbsp. Rice Wine Vinegar_
_     2 Tbsp. Miran_
_     1 tsp. Chili Oil_
_     1/2 tsp. Sesame Oil_
_     1 scallion (the middle section - some green,some white) finely _
_     sliced on diagonal._
__ 
_     Whisk all together._


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey-- Just wanted to update everybody on that dumpling recipe I used.  These came out AMAZING.  I used low-fat ground pork and steamed them in a lettuce-lined bamboo steamer for about 15 minutes, and they were perfect.  Really flavorful and a lot better than my other recipe.  These will definitely replace that one!


----------



## Caine (May 1, 2008)

*POT STICKERS*​ 
1 package won-ton wrapper
1/2 pound ground pork, turkey or beef, OR chopped chicken, shrimp. or tofu 
3 chopped scallion 
1/2 head cabbage, chopped 
1 tsp fresh grated ginger
1 tsp chopped water chestnut or bamboo shoot, or bean sprout, or any combination of same
2 Tbs soy sauce Maybe use light soy sauce for chicken or shrimp
2 egg whitse, slightly beaten
1/2 tsp sugar (optional)
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp minced garlic 
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper 
2 Tbs cornstarch dissolved in 5 Tbs rice wine or sherry
peanut oil for frying 
3 cups chicken stock 

Brown pork, beef, or turkey until dry and crumbly, or cook well chopped chicken, shrimp, or tofu in frying pan or wok. Place in bowl with chopped cabbage, scallion, ginger, water chestnut, soy sauce, egg white, sugar, salt, pepper, garlic, red pepper, cornstarch and rice wine or sherry. Refrigerate at least 4 hours or overnight. 

Place tablespoon of filling on each won-ton wrapper and fold into triangle, or if you want be fancy, fold corners toward middle Pinch edges together tightly, and use fork tines to seal. Heat two inches peanut oil in frying pan or pot, put dumpling in hot oil seam side up, and cook until browned lightly on bottom. Take pan off heat and slowly add chicken stock to cover. Place back on heat and poach until wonton wrapper are almost transparent, then remove to paper towel to drain. Serve with dipping sauces below.

*DIPPING SAUCES*​ 
1 Tbs chili oil 
1 tsp white vinegar 
1 Tbs soy sauce
Mix together in bowl and serve

4 tbs Soy sauce
2 tbs Peanut butter 
1 tbs Honey 
2 tsp White vinegar 
1/8 tsp Garlic powder 
2 tsp Sesame oil 
1/8 tsp hot sauce 
1/8 tsp Pepper 
Whisk all ingredients together in bowl until combine, this may take long time, and serve 

2 cup soy sauce 
2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup rice wine 
3/4 tsp minced garlic 
Bring to boil, then reduce heat to simmer for 5 minute. Add juice and zest of 1 lemon. Cool and serve.

1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup water
2 tbs sugar
salt to taste
1 tbs cornstarch dissolve in 2 tbs water
Combine all ingredients except corn starch mixture in pan and bring to boil. Add cornstarch mixture, return to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes or until desired thickness. Cool and serve.


----------



## blissful (May 2, 2008)

MMM, now I have to try that dipping sauce with the peanut butter, that sounds good too! 
I think I might try to make my own wrappers from dough, just to see how I do with them. thank you for all the input! ~Bliss


----------



## CantCookButLoveToEat (Jul 18, 2008)

*just clarifying*

Source : Wikipedia + im chinese

1.Are these from the same ethnic traditions? 
_*potstickers -They're known as Guo Tie(*_锅贴)
and yes, they are both of chinese origin

 2.Are they the same on the inside or different? 
dim sum is not a single dish, it refers to a variety of dishes

3.Are the dipping sauces the same or different?
refer to 2.

4.I understand that the steaming of the dim sum is quite different from the technique of frying, steaming and frying of the pot stickers, can you give me any advice about technique?
refer to 2.

5.I have ground chicken and ground pork, cabbage, green and yellow onion, ginger, wonton wrappers, large selection of herbs/spices and condiments. I want to cook something tonight. Where do I begin?
I cant cook; i'm just here to clarify things


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You are right - however, her steamed dim sum - sum o' dim are stickin'  Sorry, I'll be good.
> 
> Whether something is steamed or fried or even a pastry - these little bites are called dim sum. Dim sum is the bigger picture, just like tapas is the bigger picture. Pot stickers ARE dim sum, steamed dumplings ARE dim sum, along with sweet treats.
> 
> GREAT point to bring up Gossie!! It's funny how those steamed little "purses" is the food that is associated with dim sum.


And I might add...it is just a differences in how you call it...in plain English, they are called "appetizers". Dim Sum is Chinese terminology for any finger snacks pretty much like how the French refers to it as "Amuse Bouche" or the Spanish/Latino as "tapas"....


----------



## Claire (Jul 29, 2008)

When I lived in Hawaii, I wanted Mom (who was visiting) to really experience Dim Sum.  So I called a Chinese friend and said, "HELP."  My mom still remembers that as one of the quintessinal experiences of her life.  It was a Sunday brunch kind of day, and Edie selected dozens of kinds of food, cussing out the waitresses as she went along.  There were five of us, and the place priced the meal according to the number and size of the steamer baskets.  I'd done it once before (with a Korean-American friend) and a few times since (once in Hong Kong), but variety is really the key to a great dim sum meal.  The one thing all of the restaurants I've had this treat in served that I never got the nerve up to try was steamed chicken feet.  Now why is that?


----------



## blissful (Jul 29, 2008)

Claire said:


> The one thing all of the restaurants I've had this treat in served that I never got the nerve up to try was steamed chicken feet. Now why is that?


 
because they are chicken feet and they walk in chicken sh**?


----------



## Dina (Aug 22, 2008)

How can I get my DH to like these?  Every time I say pot stickers are for dinner, he frowns.  The poor guy will eat them just because there's nothing else but I know it's not one of his favorite meals.  I use onions, cabbage, ground pork, soy sauce, garlic, and ginger as my filling.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 22, 2008)

you guys have made me hungry for chinese. will have to settle for take out.

babe


----------

